# Olympic Coach: Taking your paddling to the next level



## evan.cornish (May 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone!
I'm posting to let you folks know that my coach is running a few camps throughout the summer that should prove really interesting for any level boaters. His name is Chris Wiegand, and he's coached for several country's olympic programs in for both kayaking and c-1. Fortunately, he's looking for people to work with in the denver/boulder area throughout the summer. 
I've worked with Chris for several years now, and he's the only option if you're looking to take your paddling to the next level. 
That being said, he's also willing to work with dedicated noobies, looking to get a jump start. He specifically likes working with Kids because he says they're more willing to learn, so if you'd like to get your kids involved too, he'd be completely fine with it.
I'm currently organizing registration for the week June 20th. He's paddling with a group of Wounded Warriors from the VA down the Grand Canyon right now, so I'm the point of contact, as a favor.
Let me know if this is an interest.
My number is 303-906-4017
Call me even if you're just thinking about it
-Evan Cornish


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

evan.cornish said:


> I've worked with Chris for several years now, and he's the only option if you're looking to take your paddling to the next level.


That's a pretty bold statement. I can think of a few coaches and instructors that I know who may take exception to your claim.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with carvedog...plus I don't think you needed to create 2 threads just to "talk-up" your favorite instructor.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't charge for instruction


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Actually, Chris is a good coach and knows what the heck he's doing with teaching paddling. He and I haven't always seen eye-to-eye on some aspects of the sport, but I can and will testify that he can help a paddler, regardless of their age, take their paddling to the next level.

That's my 2-cents.....


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

caspermike said:


> I don't charge for instruction


But can you get someone to the 'next level'? Seems like this other guy has the patent down on that. 



mvhyde said:


> Actually, Chris is a good coach and knows what the heck he's doing with teaching paddling. He and I haven't always seen eye-to-eye on some aspects of the sport, but I can and will testify that he can help a paddler, regardless of their age, take their paddling to the next level.
> 
> That's my 2-cents.....


I have no doubt that he is a good coach. 
At least according to our young grasshopper. But this isn't 'Highlander' or Christianity. Or a one way dead end road. So I think there are many paths to kayaking enlightenment, and at least a few different Yoda, sensei, gurus or Masters to enable the searching Jedi to connect with the force. 

That is all.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Shiiiit, my coach and I will take you to the *LIMIT*!

http://youtu.be/GLm39YIRl04

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/<iframe width=


----------



## evan.cornish (May 27, 2011)

Was not intending to create controversy. Sorry to get anyone pissed! The two post thing wasn't intentional, I wasn't sure if the first one posted properly. Perhaps I spoke a bit too brashly, but Chris is really solid and his international experience does set him apart, but yes, there are "several paths." 
Anywhoo, sorry to have made a big thing, but I just figured I'd open up the opportunity to as many people as possible. 
Evan


----------



## evan.cornish (May 27, 2011)

Well played sir, well played, hahahahahaha


----------

